# Astina 1000m



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi

Could anyone tell me what battery the Astina 1000m diver takes.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that it is a 371 battery.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Roy

Whilst resetting my watches I found 6 that needed new batteries...

Bill


----------

